
The web is not bloated - dmitriid
https://twitter.com/dmitriid/status/1187620749386899456
======
dfsdfklgjljg
These tech companies are pushing bi-weekly updates of their 100+ MB apps just
... because that's how it's done.

Meanwhile I'm here having literally never updated a single app on my phone
after installing them.

